# hmmmm case help



## munoshi (Sep 3, 2005)

i was wondering if someone could help me locate a mid tower atx
case with a loop on it for a pad lock , i have been scouring for a week 
and have yet to find anythinng the only thing i can find that has it 
is micro atx cases and it will not fit my board asus p3v4x, and the micro i
found were made by an inwin and i wont let me email them for some reason 
but please any help would be appreciated greatly

thanks mun


----------



## Desert_Fox01 (Oct 1, 2005)

well the only thing i can suggest if u cant find one go down to your local hardware store and buy a hasp then get a case and drill it and put the lock on yourself, Theres also this tower whick has lockable safety side panel but idk if this will work for you 
http://www.newegg.com/product/Produ...ATX+Mid+Tower+Computer+Case+400W+Power+Supply


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

I know some of the Lian Li cases have them, take a look at frozencpu.com


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Most server cases have them, and old desktop cases. I haven't seen a regular ATX tower case with one, though.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

for my info what do you mean by pad lock ? like with a keypad ?

hers a link to a case with a keylock 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811129158

for one with a pad lock you might want too look at making it yourself. 
They have door handels with keypads and just take that out of the housing file the deadbolt down a little and make sure it fits right and lock it in place with gorilla glue from the back and seal it with silicone and also maybe screw it in ?!?!

good luck


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

My Lian-li 6070A has provisions for a lock...wonderful case !


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Question: Do you mean lock the case so that the covers can not be removed?
If so the only case I have seen are the older dell cases have a hasp on the back to lock the covers.


----------



## Evil Genius (Dec 23, 2004)

check out some of the aspire cases...they usually have both types. The ones that can be locked using a key in the front panel and also the ones that can be padlocked from the back using some steel rope or something like that. Although i have to say it is quite easy to by pass with a some good ol cutting pliers.

If your interested heres a link http://aspireusa.net/default.php


----------

